# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ New Edition 1.10.5.24 Released Smarter than Ever. One Click HTC solution

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ New Edition 1.10.5.24 Released! Smarter than Ever. One Click HTC solution*      *One more time we released a brand wanted poll ON... zZKEY SmartZ ---> SMARTER THAN EVER*  *We are introducing a Fantastic HTC solution, everything you need is connect your HTC and to wait few seconds* *NO  ROOT,  NO  S-OFF, NO  CHANGE CID, NO  UNLOCK BOOTLOADER, NO  FLASH... ALL IS DIRECT, EASY and SAFE. Code works 100% success for any network*    *What New:*
------------------------
* *Added HTC brand*: *HTC Amaze 4G (Ruby) (PH8511000)* *{Read NCK, IMEI Repair}* *HTC Holiday (Vivid) (PH3910000) (PH3915000)* *{Read NCK, IMEI Repair}* *HTC JetStream (Puccini LTE) (PG0941000)* *{Read NCK, IMEI Repair}* *HTC One S S3 (Ville C2) (PJ4020000) (PJ4021000)* *{Read NCK, IMEI Repair}* *HTC One S Special Edition (Ville C)* *{Read NCK, IMEI Repair}* *HTC Sensation 4G (Pyramid S) (PG5811000) (Z710T)* *{Read NCK, IMEI Repair}* *HTC Sensation XE (Pyramid LE) (PG5813001) (Z715e)* *{Read NCK, IMEI Repair}* 
* *Added Hungarian Language* (Thanks to @NextelGSM for translation) 
-> Operation take credits, please check consumption الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
-> HTC phones must have *ICS* or *JB* Android OS version.
--------------------------------  ** Update Dongle is required*   *PLEASE SHARE* and *JOIN US* *Leave Us your Opinion and If you Like Then Make a Comment*      *Added in zZKey Suite 1.0.8:*
* *zZ-Key Update zzUPCENTER.v0.303* *- Added compatibility for* *Windows 8, Windows 8.1*
* *zZKey SmartZ New Edition 1.10.5.24*   *zZKey_Suite_v1.0.8 Download Here* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!
Twitter: @TeamZzkey
Facebook: zzkey.fanpage
Youtube: zZKEYTEAM
Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @FON-TECNO -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @bojadzic -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @ARAB GSM -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please Contact Us  *Do You Want Free* *zZKey Credits**? Of Course is your Turn Now, Report Success Logs of Huawei and SMARTZ Module, and You Will be Next!!!* 
--------------------------------- 
Paypal id: elcapitel@yahoo.es 20 credits = 21 usd  ... or 20 usd via masspay  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

